# Replacement sponge problem



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I can not find replacement sponge for my Elite single sponge filter. Several LFS have new filters but no replacement sponges.
Could I cut replacement out of kitchen or bath sponges or would those be toxic to fish or plants?


----------

